# Squat rack



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Guys

I was wondering if anyone had any links to where i could get a decent squat rack from. The lass from the gym i train in has asked me to have a look online see if i can find anything

any help would be great

cheers

Stu


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

http://www.gymratz.co.uk/weight-training-gym-equipment/cat9_1.htm

http://www.a1fitnessdiscount.co.uk/http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/

third link is best imo

this is the rack i have..

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/barbell_benches/powertec_workbench_bench___rack_system_with_pull_up_bars_yellow/8105_p.html

this is a good one though

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/multi_press_racks/bodysolid_commercial_multipress_sqt_rack_grey/7083_p.html


----------



## A r e s (Feb 18, 2009)

This is what I have;

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/power_cages/powertec_power_rack_/5949_p.html

Would certainly recommend.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

you guys are great

i love this site:thumb:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/multi_press_racks/bodypower_squat___power_rack/2971_p.html

this is the type the gym is after


----------



## redgy (Mar 1, 2009)

These guys also sell commercial quality kit, Watson are all built in the UK to which is nice (pullem i think is as well not 100%), seen a few of their items, they are solid!

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/

http://www.gymequipment.uk.com/


----------



## redgy (Mar 1, 2009)

borostu82 said:


> http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/multi_press_racks/bodypower_squat___power_rack/2971_p.html
> 
> this is the type the gym is after


here are the ones like that from the sites i linked above;

http://www.gymequipment.uk.com/store/item/1476s/Racks_Benches/Squat_Rack.html

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/pro-gym-equipment/racks-and-frames/pullum-pro-r-walk-in-squat-rack/prod_237.html

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/pro-gym-equipment/home-use-light-commercial/pullum-walkin-squat-rack/prod_475.html


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

redgy said:


> here are the ones like that from the sites i linked above;
> 
> http://www.gymequipment.uk.com/store/item/1476s/Racks_Benches/Squat_Rack.html
> 
> ...


cheers mate your a star i have sent them accross to the owner hopefully the will invest in one


----------

